# Spreadsheet Template for Soaping Business



## lillybella (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi Everyone 

Does anyone have a Spreadsheet Template for a Soaping Business to keep track of everything for taxes, they might want to share?

Please ....

My resolution is to be more organized this year!!!


----------



## bobbie.johnson (Apr 17, 2013)

I just invested in soapmaker 3. Love it. Worth the 80 bucks!


----------



## lillybella (Apr 17, 2013)

What does soapmaker 3 allow you to keep track of?


----------



## pjfan74 (Apr 17, 2013)

I would love to use soapmaker 3 but I use a Mac and didn't want to run windows on it as well...does anyone know if there is something similar to soapmaker 3 but works on a Mac?


----------



## jcandleattic (Apr 17, 2013)

lillybella said:


> What does soapmaker 3 allow you to keep track of?



EVERYTHNG in your inventory. 
I use it for my candles, as well as everything for my soaps.


----------



## lsg (Apr 17, 2013)

Soapmaker 3 Pro here too.  Worth every penny it costs.


----------



## Shannon_m (Apr 17, 2013)

I have a spreadsheet if you want to go that route for the time being. It's what I'm using for now.. until I can afford soapmaker 3 lol


----------



## lillybella (Apr 17, 2013)

Shannon, I'm interested in a spreadsheet that will just give me the categories I need for taxes.


----------

